

Ask HN: How do you keep yourself motivated? - f1gm3nt

Just curious what everyone does to stay motivated. I've noticed on some projects/start up ideas I get discouraged or lose focus/motivation.<p>So how do you get yourself back on track?
======
gdltec
I try to find small victories, I don't let any project or idea go for too long
without getting some small victories to keep me motivated. For example, in a
software project, I'll set some goals for a week, if I meet those goals I
celebrate and motivate myself and others involved as well.

------
potency
There was a post I saved recently that had some great responses:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1551121>

